# Filter type for shrimp?



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I assume most of you use sponge filters right? so baby shrimp dont get sucked up in a HOB and get killed


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

pyrrolin said:


> I assume most of you use sponge filters right? so baby shrimp dont get sucked up in a HOB and get killed


I have a few different tanks. 
Some only have sponge filters, some have eheim filters with sponge prefilters


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Yeah I've heard most people use sponge filters to prevent the shrimp from taking the deadly roller coaster of power filters.


----------



## Bigdaddyo (Jan 23, 2010)

I use sponge or Hamburg Matten filter (sponge).


----------



## Betta Horde (Oct 12, 2011)

I use a hang on back but definately have a sponge pre-filter on the intake.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

I used just sponge filter with a lot of frogbits for my taiwan bees.


----------



## Ron (May 15, 2011)

I have cannisters with prefilters, HOB with prefilters, sponge filters and HMFs.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

ok, everyone has a sponge as the first thing at the very least


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

pyrrolin said:


> ok, everyone has a sponge as the first thing at the very least


correct.
my tanks have a minimum of two types of filtration. sponge is ALWAYS one of them.

one tank has two sponge filters and eheim 2213. another tank has a sponge filter and HOB. another tank has sponge, HOB and small canister filter. another tank has sponge and small canister filter.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

When I first tried to raise Ghost larvae, I did not have a sponge filter. Got one shortly after, but for the first while, all I had was a small powered inside filter that hung on the tank rim. 

I was very worried it would suck up eggs or zoeys, so I got some 50 micron filter sock material and made a cover for the intakes.. essentially I sewed a cover for the whole media compartment. It was not pretty, but it worked fine. Rather labour intensive to make, though and hard to clean, so later on I jammed some filter sponge into the media compartment where the intake grates are, so there was zero space between the sponge and the grates, and that also worked to keep babies from being sucked up. 

Though I would not use it if I were raising zoeys now, it did keep them from being sucked in. Since the types of filter I was using at the time don't have intake tubes that allow for sponge intake covers, using the sponge inside appears to have worked pretty well. 

Just have to make sure it fits snugly so no spaces exist and also make sure it isn't pulling so much water through that babies get caught in the pressure and can't swim away. 

I recently found I'd lost a mystery snail that somehow managed to get it's foot stuck in the slot of an Aqua Clear intake tube. The poor thing drowned, so it's not just baby shrimp and fish that benefit from the use of intake covers and I wish the one I was using at the time had been pushed up all the way. I'll make sure it is in future.


----------

